
When You Lose 99.9%, You’ve Lost More Than Money - dtien
https://www.wsj.com/articles/when-you-lose-99-9-youve-lost-more-than-money-1536333684
======
dtien
"Good things happened to bad people, and bad things happened to good people.
Executives who contributed to the crisis retain enormous wealth, while many of
those who trusted them have suffered life-altering losses."

The breakdown of trust in our institutions slowly chipped away.

